
The Wonderful World of Web 2.0 Whining  - buckpost
http://www.markevanstech.com/2008/06/08/the-wonderful-world-of-web-20-whining/
======
bdouglas
for my $0.02 worth...

as far as i can tell, the author is on point. twitter is pretty much a place
to waste time on. and yeah.. there are a number of people who do bitch about
it.

ain't self importance great.

